# My best gills threw the ice!!! lets see yours!!!



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

Heres my best gills threw the ice!!! both are over a pound and both are over 13 inches!!!



























this one gives ya a good idea how big they are!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

what pond did those come from

nice fish man!!!

and i really wish i could find the picture of the ones me and my buddy caught 2 years ago ... ill see if i can find it


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

good....lord.......:yikes:


----------



## Scott117102 (Jan 27, 2005)

Awsome mounts


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

HunterHawk said:


> what pond did those come from
> 
> nice fish man!!!


HAHAHA hawk!!!!! geuss you will just have to come ice fishing with me to find out!!!


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey, I just saw those at a garage sale last week!
How much did you pay for them?








Just kidding,thanks for rubbing it in ! Nice redears ! !


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

Cooley said:


> Hey, I just saw those at a garage sale last week!
> How much did you pay for them?
> 
> 
> ...


 hahaha


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

very nice


----------



## dajumboman (Feb 29, 2004)

nice work! someone has done their homework


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

nice


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cooley said:


> Hey, I just saw those at a garage sale last week!
> How much did you pay for them?
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol: 


Nice fish what were they caught on?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Mine is in my gallery, 11.5 inches, a solid pound


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I know you guys like that camo busch can also......Mack


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

You know, size isnt everything....:lol:

Im proud of that fish. I was able to detect and catch that lil' guy.

Shane


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

nice ones mack!!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

basskiller46 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> Nice fish what were they caught on?


black teardrop with green spike and 1lbs test!!


----------

